# Cigar and Gun Cleaning



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a good cigar while doing some gun cleaning!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Smell of Hoppe's 9 and tobacco. Mmm...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing more relaxing than detail striping a Colt Gov't Model and a cigar only makes it better


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

mmmm colts are nice! I'm in the market myself for a nice 1911...buying guns are almost as addicting to cigars haha


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

I can apreciate that, but its not for me. I dont need to transfer my cleaning chemicals (primarily my mix of Kroil/Shooters choice bore cleaner) and lead from my fingers to my cigar then atomize those chemicals into my mouth via cigar smoke. 

I also wear nitrile gloves when I clean my armory.:biggrin1:

Tal~


----------



## LXA1100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Add a little bourbon in there and you've got paradise.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> I can apreciate that, but its not for me. I dont need to transfer my cleaning chemicals (primarily my mix of Kroil/Shooters choice bore cleaner) and lead from my fingers to my cigar then atomize those chemicals into my mouth via cigar smoke.
> 
> I also wear nitrile gloves when I clean my armory.:biggrin1:
> 
> Tal~


Yeah no smoking for me when cleaning the guns. No gloves, but a good wash up when I'm done.

Not that I don't get the OP's point, just I usually will take a guest or two with me shooting, and with all my gear, I usually have an ungodly mess to clean up. LOL cleaning the guns, that is ! 

I won't smoke while doing brakes either.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Bondo 440 said:


> Yeah no smoking for me when cleaning the guns. No gloves, but a good wash up when I'm done.
> 
> Not that I don't get the OP's point, just I usually will take a guest or two with me shooting, and with all my gear, I usually have an ungodly mess to clean up. LOL cleaning the guns, that is !
> 
> *I won't smoke while doing brakes either*.


Yep, Man after my own heart. Took my nephews , their parents my wife and daughters out to the range today to watch them shoot and give pointers, I'm bowed up so I don't get to shoot like I use too. Now I also have a "mess" rifles and pistols to clean LOL.

Tal~


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

This post reminds me. I really need to clean some of my guns.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah just yesterday I remarked to the wife that I haven't been out to the range all this summer. Since March !
I'll propbably inspect and clean before AND after.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I shoot bows and black powder and they need all the hands I own already but I know what you mean.A gun, a cigar, a drink, and nice company all make for a very enjoyable evening.....or at least a very memorable one.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

longburn said:


> I shoot bows and black powder and they need all the hands I own already but I know what you mean.A gun, a cigar, a drink, and nice company all make for a very enjoyable evening.....or at least a very memorable one.


Right On Brother !
I won't be drinking while I'm shootin. I won't be smoking while I'm cleaning, But by the end of the day I'll have covered all the "damb" bases covered that's for sure !

Actually had a couple friends on the porch last night. I turned it into an impromptu mini herf HaHa ! Offering the cigars added something special to the visit. 
No guns, but we did wind up "shooting the sh*t" instead LOL


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Great day of shooting yesterday,came off the range went home and taught/supervised my nephews how to clean firearms my 2 daughters helped them also. Kinda soothed the boys (19/18/16) feelings,after a day of getting schooled by my :hail:twin 15yo girls.:bowdown: and thier rifle and pistol mastery.:madgrin:

Once we finished and locked everything up;out came the grill, the beer, and the steaks. After the cookout cigars and sipping whiskey around the pit fire were the completion of a great day...

Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

indeed, good Karma Sir ! Train em' well. 
I have a lot of rules, and the young'uns ( to me they all are ) blindly follow them. 
Then later you'll get "so that's why you told John not to lay the rifle on the bench facing that way" 
And you see them start to figure it out. 

You see these YouTube videos where the guy has his woman fire the weapon. She lets off a big round.
Then she turns toward the cameraman with her finger still on the trigger saying "wow that was great" 

I just want to climb through the internet and grab the "teacher" and bust the gun over his head.

OK rant over / HaHa one of rules HERE is not going off topic / but us gun lovers are just as bad as us cigar lovers. I'm out of this one. 
Peace


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

yay 3rd Gen Glocks!!! I have a G19 myself along with a Ruger MKII. My wife says I have enough guns and cigars....yeah right :rotfl:


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

GeeRawkz said:


> mmmm colts are nice! I'm in the market myself for a nice 1911...buying guns are almost as addicting to cigars haha


More addicting if you ask my gun safe. It's bigger than my humidor! Any note on the 1911 check out them all and then Kimber.

Ken


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

KSB said:


> More addicting if you ask my gun safe. It's bigger than my humidor! Any note on the 1911 check out them all and then Kimber.
> 
> Ken


Gonna Get a Kimber 40 eventually...

.....thought I was outa this one !


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

I looked into Kimbers for 1911 purchase, so many damn options to choice from makes it insanely difficult to choose haha.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

1911's are so fun. Single action all the way.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

1911's Cocked,locked,and ready to rock!
Tal~


----------



## kevink (Sep 13, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> Great day of shooting yesterday,came off the range went home and taught/supervised my nephews how to clean firearms my 2 daughters helped them also. Kinda soothed the boys (19/18/16) feelings,after a day of getting schooled by my :hail:twin 15yo girls.:bowdown: and thier rifle and pistol mastery.:madgrin:
> 
> Once we finished and locked everything up;out came the grill, the beer, and the steaks. After the cookout cigars and sipping whiskey around the pit fire were the completion of a great day...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day, I'm jealous!


----------



## GeeRawkz (Sep 1, 2012)

Any 1911 recommendations? I'm feending for a new purchase


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rem Oil is combustable..... 'nuf said


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Rem Oil is combustable..... 'nuf said


Somehow I imagine that was a bit of a learning moment. When that knowledge was acquired. :madgrin:

Tal~


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

GeeRawkz said:


> Any 1911 recommendations? I'm feending for a new purchase


High end, or budget?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Steel Talon said:


> Somehow I imagine that was a bit of a learning moment. When that knowledge was acquired. :madgrin:
> 
> Tal~


Lets put it this way, I won't do it again~


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw this thread yesterday and decided to clean my FAL. Only cigar I had open was a CAO Gold, and I've never tried one, are they any good?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

TheLastOneDead said:


> Saw this thread yesterday and decided to clean my FAL. Only cigar I had open was a CAO Gold, and I've never tried one, are they any good?


That is a fine looking FAL, has it been refinished?


----------



## TheLastOneDead (Sep 11, 2012)

We parkerized it. Everything but the magazines...I should have parked at least one mag. A buddy of mine is a huge FAL guy, so he built it for me. I just sat back and watched. Learned some new stuff though. I'm an AK man myself.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

TheLastOneDead said:


> We parkerized it. Everything but the magazines...I should have parked at least one mag. A buddy of mine is a huge FAL guy, so he built it for me. I just sat back and watched. Learned some new stuff though. I'm an AK man myself.


I had a metric FAL parts kit a while back, but never built it because the receivers were a little salty, I thought then, now, OUCH!

I'll stick with AR's, 10/22s, Mosins, and 1911s for my builds for now, though I am toying with the idea of barreled SKS action build platform...


----------



## Anthonyjoseph89 (Sep 21, 2012)

GeeRawkz said:


> mmmm colts are nice! I'm in the market myself for a nice 1911...buying guns are almost as addicting to cigars haha


Please get a model 70


----------



## trickyasafox (Sep 27, 2012)

GeeRawkz
I don't presume to know your budget, but I'm a fan of the 1911 platform. if you are looking for a government sized (full sized) 1911, and want to spend under 800, I think the Springfield armory Range Officer rules the day. Great gun for the money. For slightly less money, say 600-700 their are the STI Spartan, Para Ord GI, Springfield Armory mil-spec, and Remington R1. PERSONALLY, I've inspected 3 R1s and all have had some issue with meeting specifications by a wide margin. I hear they can be good, but definitely look it over closely prior to taking possession.

For a true budget purchase, in the 450-550ish range, are the Citadel, RIA, and American Classic. I own at least one of all of these and frankly they all run like a top. If you like ambi controls and FLGR, and dont mind a gun that is park'd, go with the RIA offerings (they also produce citadel, which is imported by legacy arms). If you like extended controls, bluing, and 3 dot sights, go with the American Classic II. It is, and has been for me, and exceptional 1911 right out of the box.

Currently, I'm down to 4 1911s and the ones that stuck around are: a lightly modified SA Mil-Spec 45acp in stainless, an RIA Tac in 9mm, a Citadel CS in 45acp, and an American Classic II in 45acp. I sold off an original colt LW commander (pre series 80) because it did nothing these other, cheaper guns couldn't do. 

The big thing about 1911s is proper lubrication. A lot of new 1911 owners lube them like they would a glock, and this can sometimes lead to issues. I grease the rails, bushing, top and bottom lugs, and oil the disconnector and hammer (lightly). do that, and run spec ammo and even cheap mags will generally feed all but the most persnickety JHPs. If you are a reloader and you are running 200gr H&G 68 LSWC clones, keep them under 1.250 OAL and match the shoulder of the nose with the Ogive on a ball round for length and they will feed EVERY time. if you are running a non-true H&G 68 clone, (like the mold from lee precision) all bets are off and you might actually have to go with a slightly longer OAL, which might bind in some mags.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Home from the range after blasting 300 rounds through my CQB.....

View attachment 71715


Cigars and shooting are two of my favorite things to do:usa2::gn:ss


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

GeeRawkz said:


> Any 1911 recommendations? I'm feending for a new purchase


Are you new to shooting?

If not, it would help to know your budget. With 1911's, you get what you pay for.

<$1000: Springfield Range Officer, STI Spartan, Rock Island
<$1500: STI Trojan, Springfield TRP, Dan Wesson Valor
<$2500: Les Baer, Ed Brown, Guncrafter Industries
<$3500: Wilson Combat
<$5000: SVI, John Harrison

Pick your price range, and any of the above guns are solid options. All quality guns, but the $2500+ guns are definitely better quality/built guns than the regular production guns. If you are gonna shoot it a lot, buy once cry once. You wont regret it.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

wrx04 said:


> Are you new to shooting?
> 
> If not, it would help to know your budget. With 1911's, you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


And if you're wanting to go lower, check out the American Classic II from Metro Arms, it has gotten some fantastic reviews for being in the price range it is (around $600)...


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I decided that since the kids are in school, and I had nothing better to do today, that I should finally clean my guns. Seeing as how some haven't been cleaned in over a year, and some have seen heavey use this summer.

Family pic(minus 1):










My AR:










All but one of my handguns:










And now, I'm enjoying an Alec Bradley Black Market that jphank bombed me:










:usa:


----------



## Poiseman (Sep 28, 2011)

What you need now is a great glass of Apapat Brandy!


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

If I didn't have my kids after school today, I would be enjoying an adult beverage too.


----------



## RangemasterP226 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fine cigars and fine guns.....:clap2:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Hoppes this, hoppes that......

Hoppes is all well and good, but if I had my choice of aromas whilst cleaning guns it would be cosmoline.

That would mean I just bought me a new relic to add to the collection.

Pair that with a good stick and a good bourbon or singlemalt and I'm all over it. Oh yeah.

As for 1911 recommendaions..... They're all good. Personally I stay away from anything with an accessory rail, external extractor or an ambi safety, but that's just me.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Hoppes this, hoppes that......
> 
> Hoppes is all well and good, but if I had my choice of aromas whilst cleaning guns it would be cosmoline.
> 
> ...


Ew.... I've owned/own enough Mosins that I despise cosmoline.... Ugh. Still trying to refinish a stock that I can't get the cosmoline to stop seeping up on...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GeeRawkz said:


> Any 1911 recommendations? I'm feending for a new purchase


Any model 1911 ROCKS but i am bias and Colt's are my favorites!


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

GeeRawkz said:


> Nothing wrong with a good cigar while doing some gun cleaning!
> 
> View attachment 40295


Nice Gen 2. Is that a 19?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Dark Rose said:


> Ew.... I've owned/own enough Mosins that I despise cosmoline.... Ugh. Still trying to refinish a stock that I can't get the cosmoline to stop seeping up on...


Yeah... It's tough to get the cosmo out of the furniture.

I have a fairly substantial Mosin collection, russian, hungairan, polish, finn, remington you name it. I converted an old mosin shipping crate into a coffee table.... and have the thing filled. They have since spilled over into one of my safes.

That said, I enjoy the heck out of scrubbing the cosmoline out of those things. If just means I'm one step closer to researching the history of it. 

Not to say I don't have modern firearms too.... I just prefer the history of the older battle issued variety.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Yeah... It's tough to get the cosmo out of the furniture.
> 
> I have a fairly substantial Mosin collection, russian, hungairan, polish, finn, remington you name it. I converted an old mosin shipping crate into a coffee table.... and have the thing filled. They have since spilled over into one of my safes.
> 
> ...


I've only got two currently, both happen to be 1937, a Tula and an Izzy, one of them is non-matching, stock beat up, it's getting some "upgrades" (no, not a Bubba job), the other one i just refinished with hand-rubbed Linseed oil and it looks fine.
I'd love a Finnish... And a Swiss K31 is also on my list, got an M48 Yugo Mauser already... And one of the new production K98's is also on my short list...


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Dark Rose said:


> Ew.... I've owned/own enough Mosins that I despise cosmoline.... Ugh. Still trying to refinish a stock that I can't get the cosmoline to stop seeping up on...


Back in the day I made an oven from a galvanized garbage cab and wired it for a series of incandecet 60 watt light bulbs, to melt away thye cosmoline. Worked like a champ each and every time. No more sepage after initial oven treatment.

Good Karma 
Tal~


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> Back in the day I made an oven from a galvanized garbage cab and wired it for a series of incandecet 60 watt light bulbs, to melt away thye cosmoline. Worked like a champ each and every time. No more sepage after initial oven treatment.
> 
> Good Karma
> Tal~


Not a bad idea... I'm thinking I need to work on it again now, cold front coming through, my workshop is unheated and un-insulated, so maybe after another sanding, it won't seep, so I can get some stain into it... Been working on too many other things lately to worry about it. Barrel needs cut and re-crowned before I give it a final re-assembly anyway...


----------

